# AC Componants show 22/9/07



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

AC Components are having another show next Saturday (22nd September 07). There will be a show and shine at it as well is anyong going over?!:thumb:


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

Were is it?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Mahon Road Portadown Go past Army Barricks heading for Tandragee then you leave the 40mph zone you will see the Faith Mission camp on the RHS of the road turn in there and it is 100yards up the road


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

thats a bit short notice lol


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Anybody heading over tomorrow Me and Jack will be there for a while throughout the day so be sure to say hello!!!


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

Possibly heading over  Look for a clio with black wheel


----------

